# Ringer has had no water



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I noticed that Ringo has not touched his water. As soon as I noticed I started trying to bring it to his attention, dipped his chin in it, make sure there is a bowl whichever room he is in, he has taken none at all. He has been home 26 hours. It's almost like he doesn't know what to do with it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think I read that you are adding his water to his kibble - so he has had some liquid intake. I am sure he will drink if he is thirsty. Bit like horses, you can lead a pup to water, but you cannot make him drink.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I was worried he just didn't know what to do, but you are right he did lap at his food, so that makes me feel better. Thank you.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just make sure water is available at all times and yes if having moistened food he will be getting water from that. Is he weeing?


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

You could always give him some ice cubes in his water they tend to make mine drink, they just love ice cubes I think they seriously think they are a treat....lol


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Kody&Beau said:


> You could always give him some ice cubes in his water they tend to make mine drink, they just love ice cubes I think they seriously think they are a treat....lol


I did that with molly and she loved it. Maybe cause it was cold. Gave her small ice chips. I am sure if he is thirsty he will drink ....maybe if you put water in his food it was enough for him?? Or maybe he drank when you didn't notice??


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

just noticed I typed ringer. shows how frazzled I was (am)

When he's on the floor, there is water whichever room he is in. He doesn't touch it.
Dinner last night, I drowned his kibble, he drank quite a lot of water off that, then I drained the rest and he ate the kibble with lots of encouragement from me.
Same thing this morning but he wouldn't eat the kibble at all, except from my hand. Lovely precedent there, I can't believe I'm being manipulated by a 5 pound puppy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I used to have to hand feed Molly at first. It was a bonding experience Everything is new for him so maybe he just needs time to adjust to his new home. I am sure that with a bit of time he will eat like a champ.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I used to have to hand feed Molly at first. It was a bonding experience Everything is new for him so maybe he just needs time to adjust to his new home. I am sure that with a bit of time he will eat like a champ.


I feel like if he isn't going to eat it anyway, why wait to switch him to raw? lol


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Ringo is drinking water normally now, he knows where the bowl is and goes to it on his own. He is also eating his kibble much better dry instead of moistened. We are both happier I think lol


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Don't worry lots of us myself included have handfed our cockapoos trying to get them to eat!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

tessybear said:


> Don't worry lots of us myself included have handfed our cockapoos trying to get them to eat!


lol I was totally rolling my eyes at myself the whole time I was doing it.
The breeder had said he likes his kibble moistened, but I tried it dry last night on a whim and he couldn't eat it fast enough with no kind of enticement from me at all. same with his breakfast, so that's much easier lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

my trainer actually told us to feed our dogs for 2 weeks from our hands, as part of the training process.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm just making him sit/stay (well, I hold him in place) then put his bowl down and say okay as a release.


----------

